# humidity rise or humidity change?



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

I recently removed a piece of my glass top, added on my escape proof hood with light, and increased the ventilation allowing the humidity to drop in my tank. My male has suddenly began calling as of today(three days after I made the change). I always thought that increased humidity sparked breeding behavior? At least that's how it worked the first time. 

There are other changes that were made and maybe they were a factor. I upgrade to a 13w twin bulb t-5 HO lighting system(which scorched my retina's the first time I looked at it), and I have added two sub adults into the tank as of yesterday. I used to have a female in the tank but she past on less than a month ago. 

So, any ideas on what triggered the calling in my male?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

my bet is the two sub adults you added were the stimuli that got your frog to start calling. it might not even be a breeding call but a territorial call to keep rival males away.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

What species of frog?>


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> What species of frog?>


Luecamelas;they all venture about the tank now unlike before when they would just hide . One of the new sub adults had a long meet and greet with my male and all is normal.The male still calls every morning as he did when he had a female.


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

Update: I've recently started to use a fan that has tiny blue LED's similar to the nocturnal lights they sell for aquariums.I leave it on 24hrs a day. I woke up to my male calling at 3am. His usual calling patterns are around 7-9am. Does the light make him think its still day? Is it a territorial calling? Can't say I've ever heard a dartl frog call at night before.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i would eliminate the led to be on the safe side, because that is odd that your leuc is calling in the dark.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

kind of a side note...but do you know what caused your female to die?

I would also agree the addition of new frogs would cause the calling more than the drop in humidity.


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

I did not get a necropsy done, but I had a fecal done on the male and nothing came up.She had similar symptoms as my first frog that died a couple years ago. she had a hard time catching flies and would take several attempts to get them. I'm not very successful at caring for sick frogs. If I had to guess, my vitamins were going bad. She was not the same size since she laid her eggs and became listless.
I've had the LED turned of for awhile now but I can still hear him call randomly in the evening or night.I've had more time to watch these guys due to work being slow and I've seen no obvious aggression. they feed together and the male explores like usual. The newbies still are a little shy when they catch me observing them but that seems normal.


----------



## timmeh69 (Jan 12, 2009)

i've heard my male leuc call at night

i say night, when the lights are off and there is still the glare from the tv and living room lamp but for all intents and purposes its night .

as for the humidity i had a similar story with my leucs, my tank was very humid and moist, i let it dry out, inc the water feature and hey presto the male starts calling

i assumed that its because when the rains do eventually come in the wild, it causes more of their feeder insects to breed so broms would be full of larvae

no idea if thats true


----------

